
Converting the brain's structural cells into functioning neurons (2014) - hellofunk
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/nov/20/brain-damage-nerve-cells-neurons
======
hellofunk
> by injecting mice with viruses carrying a short piece of extra genetic code,
> scientists were able to coax structural cells, called NG2 glia, in the
> damaged part of the brain to develop into neurons. These then grew in the
> injured area and were found to be capable of receiving signals from neurons
> around the damaged area.

